# Question about, 1" Foam Insulating Board



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I was planning on using 2 sheets of 1" Foam Insulating Board. Will that give me enough depth for a future waterway, or should I go with 3 boards?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Depends upon the target size of the waterway / river / rivine / etc. No real right or wrong answer here, I think ... simply whatever works best for you.

One thought ...

If you use 2 sheets of 1", you'll see some "hint" of the seam when you carve into it. You can either:

a) minimize that by squishing the two sheets together when you glue them to each other

b) fill in the small seam with some caulk before painting / decorating

c) or, perhaps use a 2" thick sheet to begin with.

2 sheets of 1" are likely easier if your contours (ravine, etc.) are gradually sloped. You can cut back the top layer accordingly, before final carving.

1 sheet of 2" might be easier if your contours (ravine, etc.) are fairly steep-walled.

Again, no pure right/wrong answere here.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim,

Do you need actual depth, or just the illusion of depth? For example, Are you going to create a gorge the river is running through (with high banks), or do you simply need to suggest the river is deep? 1" should be enough if you just want to suggest it; 2 or more if you actually want to have your terrain drop away above the waterline. IMHO, of course!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks TJ, Reckers!

I'm not sure at this point, whether I'll even want water/ravines. I just don't want to be tearing it all out at a later date to add them. I was talking with, "The Boss" last night, and went on-line to show her some of the cool set-ups. She loved the "Towns", I like "Industrial", so we agreed that we should try to combine both and I mentioned having a "Waterway" as a way to keep them separate.

Considering all of that, would a 2" base with a 1" top be the best way to go?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

if you thinking about 1" and 1" just go for one sheet of 2". less things to glue, less time to wait for glue curing, less cracks to fill later. 
if you need it that high thats up to decide really. i just used 2" sheet.


but at the end of it whichever combo of sheets you decide to go with you can't go terribly wrong.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

I don't see any real downside to thick solid-foam buildup, other than up front foam material costs. However ...

If much of your layout will be at a "higher" level, with only a local ravine cutting through a portion, it might be cheaper to build up the higher level with spaced 2x4's and a 2nd sheet of ply (or 1/2" MDF, etc.) ... plus maybe only 1" foam there for some gentle land contouring. Then, buildup the ravine region (only) with solid foam, as needed.

Cost tradeoffs depends on your layout geometry.

Maybe try sketching up a quasi 3D layout plan, with constant-elevation contours like you would see on a topology map. Could help quite a bit in the planning / decision making process.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Anton!
Thanks TJ!
Thanks Len!


----------

